# JR Smith will decline option



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> JR Smith will decline Knicks option *but intends to re-sign for longer term w/NY, source says. Story posting soon*


https://twitter.com/#!/HowardBeckNYT

:banghead:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Knicks need to tell this guy to ****ing beat it. Any time he touched the ball in the playoffs it completely stagnated the team. Hes probably the worst chucker I've seen in years. I haven't seen a guy so over confident in his talent since Arenas was throwing the ball up every time he passed halfcourt. But at least Gilbert was kind of good, JR Smith sucks dick when it comes to basketball.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

:favre:

Well this could be good news, maybe now NY doesn't sign him at all, but he'd be better than some vet min scrub. Mixed feelings on this, though now it's Glen's choice to give him a multi year contract.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

TheAnswer said:


> :favre:
> 
> Well this could be good news, maybe now NY doesn't sign him at all, but he'd be better than some vet min scrub. Mixed feelings on this, though now it's Glen's choice to give him a multi year contract.


Hes not better than anyone man. If Amare fire extinguishers him in the face and says "Hey, you get 4 shots a game or I'm doing it again!" then he'd be a good addition. But the way he plays right now? No. If I were New York I'd pray the Heat were dumb enough to sign him. Then when the games on the line he'll ball hog it and toss up a deep 3.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think there's more than 1 team in this league that would make him a starter... and then pay dearly for it. I just hope with every fiber in my being that the team is not Washington.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Never been a fan of JR, because the guy basically needs to run his own unit. Mix him in with your starters and any chemistry that they might have had, goes out the window.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd be ok with giving him $3 million to come off the bench


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not especially if Mike Woodson refuses to bench him when he is hurting the team.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's the catch...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Smith is almost certainly going to look for a longer term deal. People say he has money problems, which isn't hard to believe when you think about some of the dumb stuff he's done and the fact that the Chinese fined him so much that he basically played over there for free.


----------

